# Water Heater Quiz



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

I just installed an A.O.Smith 52 gal elec. heater. When I powered it up, the upper element began drawing power and a few seconds later it began squealing loudly. I've never experienced this before. I called the factory rep and he explained what the problem might be. Any service techs. got the answer?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

My first guess would have been when you filled the tank, you did not bleed the air out of the tank, so the upper element was running dry due to the trapped air in the tank. Other than that wrong voltage to the new heater could be an issue.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I am quite sure SongDog knows to bleed the system before powering it up. I never had this happen to me and am waiting to see what others have to say.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Shrink wrap was still stuck to the element, and was not all removed, once fired up it tries to eliminate the wrap by burning it off, this making that squealing sound.


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> My first guess would have been when you filled the tank, you did not bleed the air out of the tank, so the upper element was running dry due to the trapped air in the tank. Other than that wrong voltage to the new heater could be an issue.


Jeez, Gimmee a little credit. Ive been doin' this for almost 30 yr.s


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Shrink wrap was still stuck to the element,
> 
> 
> No shrink wrap, I did have some saran on my sandwich though.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Sometimes mice will get stuck in the tank and when you fire them up they squeel like a pig, happens all the time.:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Its the Swine flu?

There's a hole in the element? Change the element.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Scale on the element ?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Hyper Piper said:


> Jeez, Gimmee a little credit. Ive been doin' this for almost 30 yr.s


 
I did not mean any offense, I am sorry. Its the only thing I could think of as to the issue.

Maybe the factory installed the wrong elements.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Bill said:


> I am quite sure SongDog knows to bleed the system before powering it up. I never had this happen to me and am waiting to see what others have to say.


You mean that you should bleed the air out before turning on power???:laughing:
For all this time, I was doing it backwards.:thumbsup:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Hole in the element. Replace it.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

FREQ sound probably loose connection or bizzare element.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I got nothin',,,,,,,,, never heard this before . Now I'm curious


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Song Dog said:


> You mean that you should bleed the air out before turning on power???:laughing:
> For all this time, I was doing it backwards.:thumbsup:
> 
> In Christ,
> ...


Sorry SongDog, I was reading one of your posts earlier and meant to say Hyper Piper, but put your name instead! Oh well, engaging the fingers before the brain I guess


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Bill said:


> Sorry SongDog, I was reading one of your posts earlier and meant to say Hyper Piper, but put your name instead! Oh well, engaging the fingers before the brain I guess


I will forgive ya, Ole' Buddy:thumbsup:

I'm with Herk on this. I have never heard it before but it makes since to me.

OR it could be low on anti-squeal upper element fluid. 

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Maybe, but if the upper element anti-squeal fluid does not meet UPC code requirements then he will have to replace the contaminated elements and the fluid too.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

change the anti squeal fluid from 10wgt. to 50wgt. fluid, it will stop the squeal but it will take longer to heat up . works every time!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

50wgt is for elevations above 3,200 feet. 

I would recommend 40wgt.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok so tell us what it was.


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

Plumber and Herk nailed it. A small hole in the upper element. could barely see it with the naked eye.
Factory rep said replace 'em both.
Nice. Really friggin' nice. 1.5 hour job turns into 4 by the time all is said and done.
Probably made in China.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

What's my prize? Herk copied my answer.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*A. O. **** Water Heater*

I Would Send A. O. **** Water Heaters The Bill For A Warranty Service Call

If You Want To Know How Send Me A P. M. Message With Your Phone And Time Of Day To Call !

I Will Do Any Research You Need On Line Free There Is No Reason To Support The Mfg's That Is Your Profit Margin ! !

That Time Is Your Money When I Ran My Shop In L. A. Thats What I Would Do I Was Already Signed Up As A Water Heater Service Agent

But I Went After Gerber Brass, Hammond Valve, And Others
They Usually Traded Me Products For The Labor But That Was Still 
Profit For My Bottom Line

Otherwise They Have To Send Their Contract Agent Out To Do The Work !


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

Plumber said:


> What's my prize?
> 
> 
> Second prize is the element with a hole in it.
> I already got first prize, a kick in the nuts.


----------

